# TexaGhost



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Got a package in the mail today from TX, out of the blue and totally unexpected. I dont know the whole story of what happened to @TexaSmoke and please don't play it out here. I just have no other way to thank Tyson, but appears he's still on tapacrap so I hope he sees this.

The six fine cigars were wrapped in bubble wrap with a most heartfelt message on the bubble wrap itself (who can write well on that stuff?) Made this FOG misty eyed. All of em' represented in my humis and will be thoroughly enjoyed.

Maybe we cross paths someday Tyson...don't need to look over your shoulder, as I'll come straight at ya!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Pretty cool of Tyson to haunt people after he is gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Solid!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I also got a package from him, real surprise


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very classy!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hell ya. Nice looking smokes he sent y’all.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Agreed, nice selection to both of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Good looking bombs all around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

A powerful statement to bomb 2 brothers and have been mia from the boards, nice job Tyson! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice ghost bombs! Tyson, if you happen to read this, just know we all love you brother - good luck in all you do!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice from a stand up Texan!! Tyson hope to see you again at one of the Texas Cigar Festivals again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Bombastic bombs from beyond!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Tyson should just make a new account and come back. He obviously can't stay away and I don't think any real harm was done by mods changing the MAW or by him leaving because of not wanting to be controlled. Anyway, I don't mean to start a conversation about it, I just think he was and still is even in his "absence" a great contributor to the board. Peace to all!


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

“The quality of mercy is not strained.
It droppeth as the gentle rain..."


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Return as TexasGhost.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

I was off work the last 2 days, walked in today found this waiting for me, wow! Even when he's not here, he's still here. Tyson, if you see this, not sure why you left, but I hope you can come back at some point. Many thanks, my brother-from-another-mother.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> Tyson should just make a new account and come back. He obviously can't stay away and I don't think any real harm was done by mods changing the MAW or by him leaving because of not wanting to be controlled. Anyway, I don't mean to start a conversation about it, I just think he was and still is even in his "absence" a great contributor to the board. Peace to all!


Huge +1 here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

mpomario said:


> Return as TexasGhost.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would need royalties for copyright infringement. I would accept it in cigars.:grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I would need royalties for copyright infringement. I would accept it in cigars.:grin2:


This sounds reasonable. And likely able to be accommodated, haha.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Awesome bomb. Never forget Texas smoke. I am sure he touched alot of hearts here as he did.mine. He may be gone but not forgotten. Hey we all have bad days. Just because I am not on much doesn't mean I don't think about ya's. God bless brothers.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> This sounds reasonable. And likely able to be accommodated, haha.


He already got me on the way out.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Not one to meddle in affairs above my pay grade. But...
The members inviting and encouraging @TexaSmoke to establish a new user name to come back is disrespectful to our Moderator Team. Whether we agree with the decision or not, he was banned. I do not know any of the details and do not want to know. But I do know that the Mod Team here does not go around swinging the Ban Hammer for undue cause. There must have been a serious misunderstanding that was jeopardizing the continuing smooth operation of the forum that resulted in the banning. 
If Tyson truly wants to return he will need to find a way to reach the Mod Team and get them to agree to rescind the ban. I know I'm not the only one here who hopes that this will happen. 
Again all of this is none of my affair and I don't intend any offence towards the Moderators. I just hate to see someone on the outside looking in to our cozy little forum. I hope Tyson knocks on the door and our Mod Team can find a way to forgive and forget and let him back in to the Brother/Sister Hood.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Like I said.......

I dont know the whole story of what happened to @TexaSmoke and please don't play it out here.

I just wanted to thank the brother.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Some great bombs here! Love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

